# Neighbor and his dog



## tryinhard (Jul 19, 2007)

Hello all!

I'm curious what the popular opinion is on someone walking their dog in your yard? I recently moved to a new house in a new neighborhood and I have a retired gentleman that walks his dog in my back yard every morning. I caught him once and told him to keep him in the road and not in my yard. I hadn't seen him for a while until this morning when I got up earlier than usual and there he is standing in my yard with his dog! I didn't rush out and confront him because I was not in the right frame of mind to do so. So what should I do? Put up a sign and see if he continues? Call the cops? Confront him again? Or my favorite hide in the back yard and scare the h*&^ outta him and his dog? I have even thought about getting some skunk essence and spraying the dog with it but I'm afraid the could get me in trouble!

Thanks,

TH


----------



## brosil (Dec 15, 2003)

Go to the zoo and get some tiger crap from the keepers. Scatter that in your back yard and see if he can get his dog to go there then.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Talk to the police.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

place into a paper bag, take it to his front porch around midnight, set it down on the welcome mat,
light the top of the bag, ring the doorbell and run like the dickens!!!!


:grumble::grumble::grumble:


Should take care of any future problems with that dog.......:teehee:


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Yard sprinklers work too. :shrug:


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

In your backyard?? Is there an alley or something they are walking in?


----------



## Parttimefarmer (May 5, 2011)

Motion detector sprinkler.


----------



## kimmom2five (Apr 19, 2009)

Air horn?


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Bring him out a cup of coffee,explain nicely to him you don't want HIS poop in your yard,if he persists -shovel and throw into his yard....


----------



## manfred (Dec 21, 2005)

I hear you. I had neighbors once that came home from work every day at 3 and let their 3 golden retrievers out of their postage size backyard to do their thing at the neighbors then straight home. They were trained that way.


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

zant said:


> Bring him out a cup of coffee,explain nicely to him you don't want HIS poop in your yard,if he persists -shovel and throw into his yard....


I wouldn't even focus on the poop. If tryinhard doesn't want him walking his dog in the yard it doesn't matter what the specific reasoning is. His yard, his choice.

I would go out and explain to the guy that you have asked nicely and that if he can't respond to a neighbor asking a reasonable thing nicely then it leaves you no choice but to file a report with the authorities as that is the only option he is leaving you other than to accept that he is going to do whatever he wants on your property regardless of what you want.

Be sure and take photos when you see the guy doing it so you have evidence when you report it. You should also make notes of when you have spoken with him already.

Mike


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

Mike in Ohio said:


> I wouldn't even focus on the poop. If tryinhard doesn't want him walking his dog in the yard it doesn't matter what the specific reasoning is. His yard, his choice.
> 
> I would go out and explain to the guy that you have asked nicely and that if he can't respond to a neighbor asking a reasonable thing nicely then it leaves you no choice but to file a report with the authorities as that is the only option he is leaving you other than to accept that he is going to do whatever he wants on your property regardless of what you want.
> 
> ...


Good post, good advice.

I like this idea, too: 



Parttimefarmer said:


> Motion detector sprinkler.


 Harmless, yet effective. And you don't even have to be there to see him. (Though, having a cam corder handy that first time might win ya $25K on America's Funniest Videos!)


----------



## FourDeuce (Jun 27, 2002)

What about a fence?:teehee:


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

FourDeuce said:


> What about a fence?:teehee:


Some people don't want a fence, and shouldn't be forced to put one up because someone else is being obnoxious.


----------



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

We had that issue, ran two garden hoses with sprinklers on them, and decided we wanted to water the lawn at 7:00 AM, "oh, gee, Mr, Sanders, why are you all wet?"

One time, he walks the dog the other side of the street now.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

joseph97297 said:


> We had that issue, ran two garden hoses with sprinklers on them, and decided we wanted to water the lawn at 7:00 AM, "oh, gee, Mr, Sanders, why are you all wet?"
> 
> One time, he walks the dog the other side of the street now.


But you got to get a video for future reference :hysterical::hysterical:


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

joseph97297 said:


> We had that issue, ran two garden hoses with sprinklers on them, and decided we wanted to water the lawn at 7:00 AM, "oh, gee, Mr, Sanders, why are you all wet?"
> 
> One time, he walks the dog the other side of the street now.



I have to admit that I would have enjoyed seeing that!


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

My neighbors across the street have 12 acres, but they walk their dogs across to use the strip of grass on my side. The strip between the drainage ditch and the road belongs to the HOA and my property starts on the other side of the ditch...but couldn't they use the strip on their side? If they find a snake on their side, they drape it over a stick and carry it across the road to be released on my side.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Jan Doling said:


> My neighbors across the street have 12 acres, but they walk their dogs across to use the strip of grass on my side. The strip between the drainage ditch and the road belongs to the HOA and my property starts on the other side of the ditch...but couldn't they use the strip on their side? If they find a snake on their side, they drape it over a stick and carry it across the road to be released on my side.


You might poop on my side but that snake :grumble: War i say :duel:


----------



## FourDeuce (Jun 27, 2002)

EasyDay said:


> Some people don't want a fence, and shouldn't be forced to put one up because someone else is being obnoxious.


The neighbor's obnoxious behavior causes problems. There are lots of ways to deal with it, ranging from shooting the neighbor to ignoring it with a LOT of choices in between. Maybe the OP should just borrow somebody's Great Dane or other large dog, feed him well and walk him across the street.:teehee:


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Years and years ago we had a neighbor who put his trailer house right up against the property line. He had several acres, never figured out why he put it right there, 10' from the fence. He'd let his dog run wild and it was a fence climber. It would come up to our house (about 2 acres from the fence) and crap right beside our porch. I got sick of me and dh stepping in it, so one fine day I got a shovel full of it and flung it over the fence---and it hit the side of his trailer house. SPLAT! And most of it stuck there. 

The dog never climbed the fence again.


----------



## homesteadingman (Mar 17, 2011)

you already warned him? Two words-PELLET GUN!
Ask ya once, tell ya the second time, there will be no third.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

OK for all the assuming einsteins here, the OP never said the dog was crapping on his land. Secondly, the OP never mentioned if the dog was on a leash and the man was walking the dog past the property, or was lingering while the dog does his business. 

If the man and dog and are simply walking past and the dog strays upon his grass, he is being a dink. If the man waits for the dog to do his thing, then the OP has a legitimate gripe. Unfortunately the OP was so vague that we just don't know.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

tinknal said:


> OK for all the assuming einsteins here, the OP never said the dog was crapping on his land. Secondly, the OP never mentioned if the dog was on a leash and the man was walking the dog past the property, or was lingering while the dog does his business.
> 
> If the man and dog and are simply walking past and the dog strays upon his grass, he is being a dink. If the man waits for the dog to do his thing, then the OP has a legitimate gripe. Unfortunately the OP was so vague that we just don't know.


Party pooper :sob::hobbyhors


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

tryinhard said:


> I caught him once and told him to keep him in the road and not in my yard. I hadn't seen him for a while until this morning when I got up earlier than usual and there he is standing in my yard with his dog!


Two questions:
Are you female?
Do you make breakfast wearing your sheer nightgown?
Can your kitchen be seen from the backyard?

There, I gave you a bonus question, no charge.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Sawmill Jim said:


> Party pooper :sob::hobbyhors


I have this nagging touch of reality that I just can't shake.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I think I would have to start going for an afternoon walk in the neighbors yard. 
"what are you doing in my yard"
"I thought we traded. You walk your dog in my yard, I walk in your yard"

I do love the motion sprinkler idea.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

It might be a good time to fertilize that side of the lawn, get some fresh stuff and spread it out real good. It will be hard for the dog to resist eating it or rolling in it. I'd add the sprinkler too, just to keep it wet.


----------



## tryinhard (Jul 19, 2007)

Ok. I am male. Yes the dog is on a leash and they are both 75 feet from the road in my back yard. The neighbor is from 2 houses up the road and has a very nice manicured front yard and a privacy fenced back yard. He makes his rounds every morning about 3 times. My wife works from ho
e and has seen him on different occasions walking his dog through the neighborhood. The last time I spoke to Jim regarding this matter his excuse was that no one else complained. I told him no one else was up when he was walking his dog. We will see what tomorrow morning brings. Gonna get up a half hour earlier just so I can talk to him.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

OK, one more question since you are a male.

Would you consider yourself to have nice legs?

There has to be something drawing him back there.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

So if I read it right, our OP is the new person in the neighborhood? There is a gentleman who seems to be in the habit of walking his dog in the OP's backyard. No mention of a fence so we have to presume there is none. Enter the lovely world of legal easements. If... and we dont know so its "if" at this point... this gentleman has been walking his dog there for a period of time (which varies from state to state) long enough to have established his legal right of easement then theres not much to be done legally by the OP. In my state driving across a neighbors property for a period of 8 years... and they do go by quickly... is sufficient to create a legal right of way permanently. Foot traffic only takes a period of one year in some states. I recommend to our OP to check with an attorney to find out how the laws read in his state... and proceed with caution accordingly. Personally, I would not "confront" the man about this issue, its really no big deal and afterall, the op is the winner here if he can keep the man coming his way. Free fertilizer for the compost heap is considered a good thing where I live. I would meet the gentleman with a cup of coffee and invite him to stop by anytime. You just never know what a good friend this gentleman may turn out to be. Or, you could just get all nasty and hateful over nothing and have a feud with him for the next... how long were you planning to live there????  I like friends better than feuds... but thats just me.


----------



## Kathie (Sep 24, 2004)

I think you need a camera and a motion detection sprinkler. That might even win $100,000 on AFV! Let him (and all of your neighbors) watch himself on TV. He's is being a jerk when he tells you "Nobody else complains".


----------



## dragonjaze (Sep 8, 2010)

Kathie said:


> I think you need a camera and a motion detection sprinkler. That might even win $100,000 on AFV! Let him (and all of your neighbors) watch himself on TV. He's is being a jerk when he tells you "Nobody else complains".


I second?third?fourth? this idea!


----------



## stormwalker (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm not very friendly if I find someone wandering on my land, especially early in the morning!
Maybe you can have him hauled in on peeping tom charges!


----------



## Kathie (Sep 24, 2004)

You might fake him out by posting a sign that reads "You are being recorded". It might make him a little nervous just not knowing for sure if he is or he's not.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

tryinhard said:


> Ok. I am male. Yes the dog is on a leash and they are both 75 feet from the road in my back yard. The neighbor is from 2 houses up the road and has a very nice manicured front yard and a privacy fenced back yard. He makes his rounds every morning about 3 times. My wife works from ho
> e and has seen him on different occasions walking his dog through the neighborhood. The last time I spoke to Jim regarding this matter his excuse was that no one else complained. I told him no one else was up when he was walking his dog. We will see what tomorrow morning brings. Gonna get up a half hour earlier just so I can talk to him.


You still never said if the dog was pooping in your yard. If it's not, then really what's the big deal? The retired gentleman is simply taking his dog on a nice daily walk around the neighborhood. My DH does the same everyday and no one minds. Most people are happy to see him and greet him and our dog with a smile and a hello. Of course, he doesn't let our dog poop in anyone's yard. Maybe you should try and be neighborly/friendly instead of so territorial, unless the dog is pooping in your yard then I could see why you don't like it....


----------



## tryinhard (Jul 19, 2007)

When I walk out the door he takes off toward his house! He knows he isn't supposed to be in my yard he is just seeing how much he can get away with. By the way I haven't seen him yet either.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

SageLady said:


> My DH does the same everyday and no one minds. *Most people are happy to see him* and greet him and our dog with a smile and a hello.


The OP is just like your neighborhood. *Most people* are willing to let him trespass, but he isn't.


----------



## Parttimefarmer (May 5, 2011)

I wouldn't want anyone trespassing in my yard, especially after being asked to stay off the property. How rude of him not to stay out of your space. Poo or no, rural or suburban, doesn't matter.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I don't think the op is being petty. Here if the old man or the dog would get injured on your property you would be required to compensate him for injuries. IMO, more than enough reason to tell him to scram.


----------



## tryinhard (Jul 19, 2007)

Saw him this morning. He was on the other side of the street with his dog. I didn't say anything to him because he looked like he was having a bad day. No need to get into a big argument if I don't have to especially at 6:15 in the morning.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Danaus29 said:


> I don't think the op is being petty. Here if the old man or the dog would get injured on your property you would be required to compensate him for injuries. IMO, more than enough reason to tell him to scram.


I totally agree with this. Regardless of the reason, the OP doesn't want the dog on his property. It is HIS Property and this man is tresspassing..... he is free to continue tresspassing in the yards of the neighbors who don't mind, however the OP has clearly stated that he DOES mind.

I don't want people on my property either, unless I've specifically invited them. Last thing I need is for someone to "trip" and hurt themselves


----------



## mountainwmn (Sep 11, 2009)

I love the sprinkler idea. Keeps the peace in the neighborhood but gets the point across. Confrontation is not likely to end well. And if everyone else thinks its fine, he may be able to get everyone else on his side. Then your the bad guy.


----------



## FourDeuce (Jun 27, 2002)

Maybe some terms need to be defined:
Being petty is when other people stand up for THEIR principles.
Being a person of strong principles is when you stand up for YOUR principles.:spinsmiley:


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

mountainwmn said:


> I love the sprinkler idea. Keeps the peace in the neighborhood but gets the point across. Confrontation is not likely to end well. And if everyone else thinks its fine, he may be able to get everyone else on his side. Then your the bad guy.


I dunno... turning the sprinklers on a guy early in the morning is somewhat "confrontational" in and of itself and the "point" has been gotten across already. I do agree that in most friendly neighborhoods most folks dont mind, and our OP will indeed end up being the "bad guy" if they insist on chasing this elderly gentleman and his dog out of their yard. Do they have the right to be territorial about their yard? Maybe, they own the place, and they have every right to be nasty if they want. (I'm not sure thats the best way to win friends and influence neighbors though) As I pointed out earlier,, they may not even have the right to keep him out legally. The old gentleman may have established his right to walk his dog through their yard by having done so for a long enough period of time before the OP moved in. If, and I am not saying for sure, but if that is the case our OP could find themselves in a legal hassle if they put up a fence or other things to prevent him from doing so.
From wiki
"Implied easement
Implied easements are more complex and are found by courts based on the use of a property and the intention of the original parties. Implied easements are not recorded or explicitly stated, but reflect the practices and customs of use for a property. Courts typically refer to the intent of the parties, as well as prior use, to determine the existence of an implied easement."

"Easement by prescription

Laws and regulations vary among local and national governments, but some traits are common to most prescription laws.
open and notorious(i.e. obvious to anyone),
actual, continuous (i.e., uninterrupted for the entire required time period),
adverse to the rights of the true property owner
hostile (i.e. in opposition to the claim of another. This can be accidental, not "hostile" in the common sense)
continuous for a statutorily defined period of time"


----------



## houndlover (Feb 20, 2009)

Start taking pictures of him every time you see him. Don't say anything. Then turn the pictures into the police. He's not just trespassing, he's offensively trespassing, leaving waste products in your yard. Let someone else deal with him, since you already told him not to walk his dog in your yard and he continues to do so.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 10, 2006)

we are assuming that the other neighbors do not mind. At this hr they may not have an inkling that he is about. You just don't do that, walk your dog on someone else's lawn. Is there no side walk he can walk on? I would put up a sign, "no trespassing, no dog walking" and I would also ask the other neighbors how they feel about it. Maybe put up one of those invisible fences. so the dog will not want to cross your property line. There are some dogs though, that are real neighborhood dogs that run free and visit around and collect treats. Not everybody is a dog person though and enjoys being visited by a dog.


----------



## FourDeuce (Jun 27, 2002)

"I dunno... turning the sprinklers on a guy early in the morning is somewhat "confrontational" in and of itself"

And trespassing on somebody else's property and letting your dog use the bathroom on their property isn't? :fussin:


"and the "point" has been gotten across already."

Doesn't look like it. The guy just started walking the dog earlier. I don't think he got the point.:hrm:


----------



## FourDeuce (Jun 27, 2002)

Tabitha said:


> we are assuming that the other neighbors do not mind. At this hr they may not have an inkling that he is about. You just don't do that, walk your dog on someone else's lawn. Is there no side walk he can walk on? I would put up a sign, "no trespassing, no dog walking" and I would also ask the other neighbors how they feel about it. Maybe put up one of those invisible fences. so the dog will not want to cross your property line. There are some dogs though, that are real neighborhood dogs that run free and visit around and collect treats. Not everybody is a dog person though and enjoys being visited by a dog.


Those invisible fences require the dog to wear a collar that works with your fence. I doubt the rude neighbor would be willing to let the homeowner put one of those collars on him.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

SageLady said:


> then really what's the big deal? .


heres the big deal



> they are both 75 feet from the road in my back yard.


Put your sprinkler on a timer and have it going off at the time he walks the dog.


----------



## Kathie (Sep 24, 2004)

To get *TO* your back yard he has to walk from the street, up the left side of your house, between your house and a neighbor's driveway and around to the back of your house, like you said, 75' from the street. He can't walk *THROUGH* your back yard without walking through your carport to get back down to the street. To go from the street on the right side of your house to the back yard he has to walk *THROUGH* your carport that is attached to your house to get back there. There is no other way to get back there. It's not like he is just wandering off the sidewalk a little bit onto your front lawn, it's intentionally heading to your back yard.


----------



## checkitnice (Aug 10, 2010)

Okay, yeah, that's bizarre and I would start with sprinklers and work my way up from there.


----------



## jefferson (Nov 11, 2004)

Ed Norman said:


> OK, one more question since you are a male.
> 
> Would you consider yourself to have nice legs?
> 
> There has to be something drawing him back there.


Aw come on Ed, nice legs or knobby knees. It's his back yard and if he doesn't want dog craping in it, he should have that option.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Oh oh, I have a great idea! Put a nasty emu in the carport! That would make him think twice about walking through it!

I don't think I would be able to resist the temptation to put up some "construction zone keep out" tape all around the yard and start digging some deep holes or trenches. Or planting bramble and rose bushes, maybe even some burdock where the guy likes to walk. Been thinking about planting burdock where the neighbor kids like to play in my yard.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

jefferson said:


> Aw come on Ed, nice legs or knobby knees. It's his back yard and if he doesn't want dog craping in it, he should have that option.


Hey, I'm just trying to figure out what motivates the old gentleman to show up in people's backyards, regular as clockwork, at an early hour. Exercise can be attained on the public sidewalk, so can dog bathroom needs. So there is something else making him want to go in back yards.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

He's probably a zoning narc checking for illicit roosters. LOL


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

Ed Norman said:


> Hey, I'm just trying to figure out what motivates the old gentleman to show up in people's backyards, regular as clockwork, at an early hour. Exercise can be attained on the public sidewalk, so can dog bathroom needs. So there is something else making him want to go in back yards.


Good point... personality disorder or prospective thief?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

FourDeuce said:


> "I dunno... turning the sprinklers on a guy early in the morning is somewhat "confrontational" in and of itself"
> 
> And trespassing on somebody else's property and letting your dog use the bathroom on their property isn't? :fussin:


I spose some folks think just because they bought a piece of real estate that they should have absolute total control over it. An amusing concept to say the least! Birds are going to fly over it, cats and dogs are going to wander across it, squirrels and other critters will roam about, some people will too. The government will take all rights to it if they desire, and build a hiway right through it..... I just dont see what one old man and his dog is hurting by walking across someone elses "dirt"? Whats the big deal... its not like the old boy is stomping on someones foot, or is harming anything. :shrug:


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

tryinhard said:


> Saw him this morning. He was on the other side of the street with his dog. I didn't say anything to him because he looked like he was having a bad day. *No need to get into a big argument if I don't have to* especially at 6:15 in the morning.


I agree, there really is no need for a big argument... at any hour. Especially over a non issue such as walking a dog through the neighborhood.


----------



## FourDeuce (Jun 27, 2002)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> I spose some folks think just because they bought a piece of real estate that they should have absolute total control over it. An amusing concept to say the least! Birds are going to fly over it, cats and dogs are going to wander across it, squirrels and other critters will roam about, some people will too. The government will take all rights to it if they desire, and build a hiway right through it..... I just dont see what one old man and his dog is hurting by walking across someone elses "dirt"? Whats the big deal... its not like the old boy is stomping on someones foot, or is harming anything. :shrug:


Great. Now all you need to do is convince everybody that they should live by YOUR opinions. I'm sure if you ever get that done, the whole universe will run a LOT easier.:fussin:
Good luck with that.:kiss:


----------



## FourDeuce (Jun 27, 2002)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> I agree, there really is no need for a big argument... at any hour. Especially over a non issue such as walking a dog through the neighborhood.


If you are going to be the one deciding what IS and what isn't an issue, you'll need some kind of ID card or something so you can show people when you tell them what they should think. Many people(especially Americans) like to decide for themself what is important and don't just listen to anybody who wants to think for them, so some kind of authorization card or something might help if you want to do that.
BTW, if you want to go around telling people what THEY should consider important, you'll probably need to take a number and get in line. From what I've seen there are a LOT of people wanting that job, so the line is probably very long.:sob:


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The critters won't sue you if they trip over a stick. Telling people to stay off your property is just CYA. Yes I have insurance for the protection of someone who is supposed to be there but I'm not paying out for a trespasser looking for a way to make a quick buck. I also don't like the idea of someone looking through my stuff for something to steal. BTDT. 

I suspect the old man would be calling the police if someone was strolling through his yard at 1:00 am.


----------



## tryinhard (Jul 19, 2007)

A guy at work says to just gather the poop and deliver it to his front porch. He will get the idea when he asks you about it and you tell him its from his dog... hmmm might be something to that.


----------



## DJ in WA (Jan 28, 2005)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Personally, I would not "confront" the man about this issue, its really no big deal and afterall, the op is the winner here if he can keep the man coming his way. Free fertilizer for the compost heap is considered a good thing where I live.


This caught my attention. Are people really putting dog doo in their compost?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

FourDeuce said:


> If you are going to be the one deciding what IS and what isn't an issue, you'll need some kind of ID card or something so you can show people when you tell them what they should think. Many people(especially Americans) like to decide for themself what is important and don't just listen to anybody who wants to think for them, so some kind of authorization card or something might help if you want to do that.
> BTW, if you want to go around telling people what THEY should consider important, you'll probably need to take a number and get in line. From what I've seen there are a LOT of people wanting that job, so the line is probably very long.:sob:


I have to agree with you about the long line thing. I have noticed quite a few posters here giving their opinion to the op on what they think needs to be done about someone walking their dog. I can only imagine what opinions might be offered up if the old geezer actually committed a crime. By the way, could I see your official "opinion police" authorization card?


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> I have to agree with you about the long line thing. I have noticed quite a few posters here giving their opinion to the op on what they think needs to be done about someone walking their dog. I can only imagine what opinions might be offered up if the old geezer actually committed a crime. By the way, could I see your official "opinion police" authorization card?



I'm sorry FourDeuce, but :hysterical: 

Opinion police authorization card ound:

Thanks YH.


----------



## FourDeuce (Jun 27, 2002)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> I have to agree with you about the long line thing. I have noticed quite a few posters here giving their opinion to the op on what they think needs to be done about someone walking their dog. I can only imagine what opinions might be offered up if the old geezer actually committed a crime. By the way, could I see your official "opinion police" authorization card?


To me there is a BIG difference between giving opinions on what somebody should do(especially when they are solicited) and telling somebody what they should consider important. :cowboy:


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

FourDeuce said:


> To me there is a BIG difference between giving opinions on what somebody should do(especially when they are solicited) and telling somebody what they should consider important. :cowboy:


And to me, someone walking their dog is not an issue worth starting a neighborhood feud over.... which is "my opinion" and I dont recall telling anyone that they should feel the same way. As a matter of fact I seem to recall being in agreement with our OP when they stated it (arguing about it with the gentlemen) wasnt something they wanted to do either. :shrug:


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

At least he's just walking his dog...a couple of years ago our dogs barked like someone was here, we saw a car in the driveway with a lady sitting in it..hubby went out to see what she wanted and her friend was squatting by our house going potty....10 feet from our kitchen door in view of the neighborhood while there are lots of bushes 10 feet the other way she could have used assuming it was an 'emergency' ! 

:run:


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Tiempo said:


> At least he's just walking his dog...a couple of years ago our dogs barked like someone was here, we saw a car in the driveway with a lady sitting in it..hubby went out to see what she wanted and her friend was squatting by our house going potty....10 feet from our kitchen door in view of the neighborhood while there are lots of bushes 10 feet the other way she could have used assuming it was an 'emergency' !
> 
> :run:


Before I moved home to the country I lived in the city.
Having um.. people without permanent residences or people from the 'residential' homes for mental illness relieving themselves against your house was a daily event.
One of our windows was in a set back and provided a very private spot. I was forever having to toss pots of water at that wondow onto women squatting there.
And THEY were the ones that would act all affronted:stars:
I figure I had more right to be annoyed than they did.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I hate to break it to you, YH, but in this state trespassing _is_ a crime. Letting his dog defecate in another persons yard _is_ a crime, refusing to pick up after your dog _is_ a crime, and if (as someone else stated) the man is walking through a carport to get to the back yard that is another crime. So how many minor misdemeanors should the op overlook?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

chickenista, I would have planted roses there! How horrible!


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

Danaus29 said:


> chickenista, I would have planted roses there! How horrible!


Poison Ivy.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Danaus29 said:


> I hate to break it to you, YH, but in this state trespassing _is_ a crime. Letting his dog defecate in another persons yard _is_ a crime, refusing to pick up after your dog _is_ a crime, and if (as someone else stated) the man is walking through a carport to get to the back yard that is another crime. So how many minor misdemeanors should the op overlook?


Like I posted before.... the man may well be within his legal rights due to "easement by prescription", which would eliminate those misdemeanor charges... depending upon state, and local laws. I recommended very early in this thread that the OP should find out what the legal status is for "his" location. I was also somewhat curious about the walking through the carport thing since that comment was not from the OP. If, and we dont know, but if the man has established easement by having walked his dog there over a period of time... putting up a fence... turning sprinklers on as he walks into the yard... or other measures could very well put the OP behind the legal 8 ball. He needs to find out what his position is before taking much action one way or the other.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

He needs to stop the trespasser right now. Then, if the trespasser complains and thinks he can prove he has a right of easement due to historic use, he can begin the process of proving it in a court of law himself. If he feels that he doesn't want to go to the trouble of a court trial and lawyer fees to retain the right to trespass in a backyard at an early hour, he may very well slide off somewhere else and bother someone else. But the main thing is to stop the unwanted trespass now.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I agree with Ed. _If_ the trespasser knows he has or possibly has a prescriptive easement then let him file the suit. Chances are he won't. I would let the trespasser try to file suit _after_ I put up a fence or planted a hedge. Since the op recently bought the place and nothing was filed to go along with it I seriously doubt even a real prescriptive easement would hold up.


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Yep! Let the gentleman with the dog spend the money to fight if he wants. Stop him now! I doubt if he would take it to court simply due to the cost, I could be wrong.


----------



## tryinhard (Jul 19, 2007)

Ok. For those who cannot read the post for what it is I will clarify a little.
1) The house was vacant for about 6 months before we moved in.
2) The guy has his dog on a leash.
3) The guy walks 75 feet off the paved road between my house and the neighbors fence into my back yard.
4) I have told the guy not to be there. (his response was no one else complains)
5) He is doing this very early in the morning when most people are still in bed or just getting around.
6) After I confronted him the first time I quit seeing him because he started doing it earlier.
7) The guy lives 2 houses up the road from me and has a nice manicured and automaticly watered front yard and a PRIVACY FENCED back yard.

Bottom line is I don't want him there and he knows it and is trying to "not get caught"

TH


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

If you go to Lowe's they have plastic 'chicken wire' for pretty cheap..very cheap.
This stuff is not meant to last (though mine has lasted a couple of years)
I would string it between the neighbor's fence and your house in the evenings.
You can attach a 'no trespassing' sign as well.

I agree.
This guy needs to not walk 75 yards through your property to hang out in your backyard.
If you find the fence down, you can get serious about it.

The next step would be a game camera and a phone call.


Or you could completely coat your backyard with dried pepper flakes to discourage the dog from wanting to come in.

You HAVE to win this. You cannot give in.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Here you go! $50 and your problem is solved. If the man was already asked not to walk there and is doing so anyways, he deserves to get sprayed.


----------



## FourDeuce (Jun 27, 2002)

"4) I have told the guy not to be there. (his response was no one else complains)"

That shows that he is not listening to you and doesn't care what you say. Until you get his attention, he will continue to ignore what you say.:nono:
That would be the typical response of a child who was never told "No" before. Many children are raised like that and end up being oblivious adults(oblivious to the fact that other people don't live in their world to please them).


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

LOL..In '83 or '84 the kids and I lived in a run down mobil in a really not so good 'hood..Nice neighbors however. But, there was 1 little old lady who insisted on walking her little tiny old ugly poodle down the street from 4 blocks over to poop in my yard. We were not allowed to have pets and the landlord, scum king, yelled if he saw dog do and accused me of having dogs....anyway...one Saturday morning, she was on her route to the dog poop spot and out of no place can two very young pit puppies, one grabbed the poodle from the left and one from the right and they tried to run like tug of war, oppisite directions. I saw it start and could not get out the door in time. It took two grown men to pull them off. Little dog lived through it and puupies were picked up, we never did find out where they came from and who owned them. But that poor old woman never walked past my house again. I do feel for her, that had to be scary, but, no more poopie in the grass for me.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

If he's just walking his dog and the dog isn't leaving any 'presents' behind, this should be easy enough to solve.

You've already spoken to him. Why not just have your morning coffee outside wearing just your skivies? A few days of this should embarrass him enough to not want to visit again.

What does the HOA say about this?

Or you could do what we did with the bothersome neighbors in the subdivision north of our property line .... put up a fence.

Fences make good neighbors. I'd rather be a non-confrontational good neighbor than create a hostile name for ourselves.


----------



## FourDeuce (Jun 27, 2002)

"Especially over a non issue such as walking a dog through the neighborhood."

I meant to address that earlier, but forgot about it. The "issue" was never "walking a dog through the neighborhood". Claiming it was is disingenuous. If you read the thread, you could easily see what the "issue" was. Hint: It had something to do with trespassing. Walking the dog through the neighborhood isn't trespassing. Walking the dog on somebody's private property is.


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

tryinhard said:


> Ok. For those who cannot read the post for what it is I will clarify a little.
> .
> 7) The guy lives 2 houses up the road from me and has a nice *manicured and automaticly watered front yard *and a PRIVACY FENCED back yard.
> 
> ...


I think you should have an antomaticly watered back yard!!! I still like the motion controlled lawn waterer!! I bet it wouldnt take to many times. And you know that watering your lawn in the early morning is best for the grass!!!!

Alice in Virginia


----------

